
Spaghetti-breaking problem stumped Feynman. Two MIT students have now solved it - dnetesn
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2018/08/16/this-spaghetti-breaking-problem-stumped-physicist-richard-feynman-two-mit-students-have-now-solved-it/
======
justboxing
Previous Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17758151](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17758151)

Posted nearly a dozen time in the past 7 days:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Spaghetti&sort=byDate&dateRang...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Spaghetti&sort=byDate&dateRange=pastWeek&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

